# Slow Moving 3d targets



## bigcountry3d (Jan 18, 2010)

*Slow Moving targets*

What's your opinion on slow moving 3d targets? Such as a running deer, pig, etc. Thanks


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 15, 2005)

*Hard to shoot...*

Hard to shoot any moving target with a back tension release....

I don't know about moving 3D - I've seen the Buckmaster's events and shot at on pop-up indoor event that had a running turkey at the end (running, full strut turkey :mg I missed the turkey, as I had no idea how much to "lead" by or where to aim. 

I guess they have their place, but I would not be real excited about a bunch of moving targets on a 3D range. Aside from the safety factor on a 3D range, I believe and teach my kids that you should not shoot at moving game. Doing it in 3D is only going to increase the perception that doing so is OK.

(and yes, I have shot a slow walking deer and coyotes before - but that was a decision made in the field after many years of hunting.)


----------



## Katera131 (Jan 7, 2009)

I think they're a lot more challenging along as they're set up in a safe way with a good solid back stop behind them. Our local club usually has one every outdoor shoot they hold.


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

a good way to develope target panic IMO


----------



## DreadedBedded (Feb 13, 2010)

I have never seen a moving target at any "serious" shoot, I think I've only ever encountered one and that whole shoot sucked. No one wants to shoot a five or have a miss on their card because someone tied a turkey to a clothes line


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

Kale said:


> a good way to develope target panic IMO


My thoughts exactly. I don't know if I would want to do that.


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

If I went to shoot a course and it had a moving target in say the 30 scoring targets, I WOULD NOT shoot the moving target......


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Our club had (key word) 2 moving targets. Some people like them and other really detested them, right to the point they destroyed both of ours. I would never again setup a range with a moving target.

However, I have shot ranges that had slow moving targets close targets and they were nice to shoot. No pressure and plenty of time to get off a shot. With a back tension release, I doubt if it would be fun.


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Kale said:


> a good way to develope target panic IMO


Yes it is, i know it did.:mg:


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

Kale said:


> a good way to develope target panic IMO


I feel the same way about Techno-hunt. :mg::teeth:


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

Josh_Putman said:


> I feel the same way about Techno-hunt. :mg::teeth:


or how about this classic line...

" I mostly shoto pop-up 3d tournaments and i have deveolped a bad case of target panic. Anyone know what would cause this?"

LOL:darkbeer:


----------



## rkrouse (Feb 7, 2010)

*Moving Targets*

Never shot one. I guess this weekend is a sport show and they will have one there. I think I will give it a whirl. I don't like loosing a $10 + arrow though!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i think moving targets are fun. everytime i go to a shoot and they have a moving target thing set up i end up staying ther e a long time. fun to see how long it take to smack it perfect.

i like them. jsu tmakes 3d more fun IMO.


----------



## 2nd_Shot (Feb 24, 2010)

The very first 3D shoot I went to had a antelope on a cable. Had to shoot from a sissor lift. When you got ready you told them to let go and had about a 10 yrd window to shoot (right to left). Most people tried to lead the target but I was always told (gun hunting) to follow the target even after the shot so that is what I did.

It was the 4th target I had ever shot at in 3D and hit the bulls. No one else hit a scoring ring all day.

I also had one of the lowest totals the whole day so we can chalk that one up to luck. (I did brag though)

It was fun to try and the pace was that of a walking deer. Guess it is like some of those long range shots some clubs do for fun.


----------



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

WOW.. who'd a thought that this subject would bring sooo much tension or "back tension" LOL. I'm from the west coast and A LOT of GREAT 3D shoots, dozens, have had one moving target and the point is to have fun first and to be challenging. I think a moving target is a great idea. This isn't indoor target shooting. The ability to "overcome" in any tournament is what makes a great shooter! 

Yours, a Javelina moving low along the ground was a perfect realistic account of what you would find while hunting them in Zony, Arizona for those who never lived there. Been there done that, hanging on my wall. I thought that was the funnest target on the course. I shot a 5 on it. I hit a little behind the 8 both times. Its hard to figure the speed and lead time right.

GREAT SHOOT!

JT


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 15, 2005)

As long as safety is taken into account and everyone is on notice of the type of shots that can be expected, it could be fun. But, as I stated earlier, I usually use a back tension release, long stab and a scope for 3D. If I go to a shoot & see they have a bunch of moving targets, I am likely to save my money and arrows. If the shoot is advertised as having moving targets, I might grab my hunting rig and some old arrows and give it a whirl (same with "iron buck" or "trash shoots").

The key difference appears to be regional - here in the south we have the ASA Pro/Am tour from Jan - August, so most people who are big time into 3D have formed their expectations of a 3D tournament on the ASA model. Two 20 target rounds, testing your ability to judge yardage (for most) and make the shot. Moving targets add extra variables that most folks don't ever see, and cannot pracitice, so for 90% of the folks at such a shoot, it is pure luck whether they can hit the moving target. The 10% or less who shoot it or targets like it often (the club members, or guys who set up the range, etc.) have a definite advantage. If it is a fun weekend shoot or fundraiser, who cares ? But if it is a "tournament" with prize money or "standing" or "qualification" for another event, I personally wouldn't want an odd "toss up" shot to play a big part.


----------



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

Ya, I see your point but I really don't think that one is a problem. I think it adds a little spice to the program and the ability for some other archer to excel in a situation that a others may not. Just like shooting across an open space or through trees, these cause the shots to be more difficult and some do better than others. 

I suppose if I was shooting in the open class with a fixed pin adjustable sight with a back tension release I would not want to shoot at it either. I also think that it is a very appropriate type of target for the Hunter 3D class. Maybe there could be an optional "farther target" 60 plus yards for the open class at that pin/stake?

jmo,

JT


----------

